# San Francisco, CA:  Eberron campaign seeks players



## renbot (Jul 16, 2004)

A group of players in SF who have been gaming together for years is starting a new campaign in Eberron. In the interest of introducing 'new blood' to the group, we are considering adding a couple of new players. 

We game pretty religiously on Sunday nights (or on Monday for long weekends where Monday is a holiday everyone gets) from about 5-5:30 until 10. Familiarity with 3.5 would be nice, but familiarity with Eberron is not necessary.

Contact me (the DM) at stevemcdon@yahoo.com if you are interested.


----------



## Urbanmech (Jul 21, 2004)

Friendly bump from one of the players in the group.


----------



## Urbanmech (Jul 27, 2004)

No one in the SF area looking for an Eberron game?  Get your Eberron fix here!  Game hasn't started yet but will probably start on the 8th of August.


----------



## JesterPoet (Jul 27, 2004)

Urbanmech said:
			
		

> No one in the SF area looking for an Eberron game?  Get your Eberron fix here!  Game hasn't started yet but will probably start on the 8th of August.




I would play, but I don't live in SanFran.  And I heard Urbanmech eats babies.  

Is that true Urbanmech?


----------



## renbot (Jul 27, 2004)

JesterPoet said:
			
		

> I would play, but I don't live in SanFran.  And I heard Urbanmech eats babies.
> 
> Is that true Urbanmech?




It's true, I've seen it and it's not pretty.  Of course, he can only digest baptized babies so you heathens are safe for now.


----------



## takyris (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm near SF and I'd love to play, but my schedule makes it impossible.  Hope the game goes well for you!


----------



## Urbanmech (Jul 28, 2004)

> It's true, I've seen it and it's not pretty.




How do you expect us to get anyone added to the game if it gets out that I eat an _occasional_ baby?


----------



## JesterPoet (Jul 28, 2004)

Urbanmech said:
			
		

> How do you expect us to get anyone added to the game if it gets out that I eat an _occasional_ baby?




So, you're implying that it'd be better if you simply ate every baby you saw, all the time?


Yeah... I guess I can see that.


----------



## Urbanmech (Jul 29, 2004)

You guys are making me out to be some kind of baby eating monster.  Really I'm not.  Can't you be more open minded about one or two babies here and there?  Geez I moved to San Francisco to escape all the anti-baby eating people.


----------

